# Lemon drop martini



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Startingover said:


> So after all that it tasted just like any other lemon drop martini. Curious how they’ve been made in the past when I wasn’t offered choices.


You likely always had vodka in the past, the reason I say that is if someone used gin in my vodka drink, I'd know it on the first sip.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> You likely always had vodka in the past, the reason I say that is if someone used gin in my vodka drink, I'd know it on the first sip.


We got a booth right away by setting in the bar area and I saw all these colorful drinks, blue ones, pink ones, ones that looked like piña colada and every time they walked by to serve them to someone I said, “what’s that what’s that.” Wine has fewer calories so that’s usually my choice.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Been years since I ordered a mixed drink, but my go to choice was usually a vodka gimlet. 
As Kwickfish said, you can tell the difference between the vodka or gin.

In my waiter days I served many a martini but never really became a good bartender. Two of our waiters worked summers in the resorts tending bar and wow they could mix drinks.

Guess I'll have to pick up a bottle of Rose lime mix. I have a bottole of vodka never opened that is 40+ years old.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Been years since I ordered a mixed drink, but my go to choice was usually a vodka gimlet.
> As Kwickfish said, you can tell the difference between the vodka or gin.
> 
> In my waiter days I served many a martini but never really became a good bartender. Two of our waiters worked summers in the resorts tending bar and wow they could mix drinks.
> ...


Sounds nice, sitting on the porch at the end of the day, watching the sunset with a tasty drink. Better enjoy cause Tuesday was Summer Soltis. Days will get shorter.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

LImon Vodka


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for this Startingover…never knew this…it’s going to be my next drink.
I have some vanilla vodka…do you think that would work with this drink?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't use vanilla vodka—if you want a "Lemon Drop." The flavor will be very different.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> I wouldn't use vanilla vodka—if you want a "Lemon Drop." The flavor will be very different.


darn, I just can’t get rid of this vanilla vodka. ☹


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found this on line…every other recipe uses triple sec - which would make it even more sweet…I think I’ll follow this one. Vodka, lemon juice and simple syrup. 👍


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks for this Startingover…never knew this…it’s going to be my next drink.
> I have some vanilla vodka…do you think that would work with this drink?


No


Two Knots said:


> darn, I just can’t get rid of this vanilla vodka. ☹


Hahaha


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd use the vanilla vodka to make White Russians...of course, you'd need some coffee liqueur if you don't already have some.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made two posts about making this martini and they are both gone?
here it is…I made it tonight…soo good…thanks Startingover.👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

kwikfishron said:


> You likely always had vodka in the past, the reason I say that is if someone used gin in my vodka drink, I'd know it on the first sip.


Yep tastes just like you chewed up a Christmas tree spit it out and then chewed it up again. I don't like it at all. There was some old wives tale about gin. I cannot remember but I knew people that will not allow gin in their house. Old people from the old country.



Two Knots said:


> darn, I just can’t get rid of this vanilla vodka. ☹


Put it in the freezer and leave it there. It will not freeze. Keep some very small glasses in the freezer as well.
Then every now and then have a shot with your husband. Thats how we drink the peach vodka thats in our freezer.
It does something to my wife and I like it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We both don’t like it…I was hoping to find a mixed drink I could use it in.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Like I said, try it in White Russians. If you like coffee, of course.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ll have to pick up a coffee liquor.👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I’ll have to pick up a coffee liquor.👍


Kahlua


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> We both don’t like it…I was hoping to find a mixed drink I could use it in.


Pepsi?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Kahlua


Love love Kahlua. Expensive. I got this a knockoff for tomorrow, 4th of July. Also Brut for mimosas.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've had Bailey's Irish Cream. Left it set for a good while, after opening, and it separated. Couldn't shake it enough to remix it. Drink up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I've had Bailey's Irish Cream. Left it set for a good while, after opening, and it separated. Couldn't shake it enough to remix it. Drink up.


OK. Guzzled a glass today. Will do same tomorrow!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> OK. Guzzled a glass today. Will do same tomorrow!


Look up the recipe for a Mudslide drink.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> OK. Guzzled a glass today. Will do same tomorrow!


When I have it, I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Pepsi?


This my work.👍


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Look up the recipe for a Mudslide drink.


Ok


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> When I have it, I keep it in the fridge.


Yes me too.


----------

